# Open day at the Wheel Specialist - Cwmbran



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi all!

Just to let you know, the wheel specialist in Cwmbran are having an open day on the 20th November, from 10am.

I'll be there doing some detailing demos, selling detailing products and free to answer any questions you may have! Our wrapping demo car will also be there and we'll be doing wrapping on the day as well as selling carbon vinyl.

Sounds like TWS have a great day planned, and are welcoming clubs along for a meet there, so the more the merrier!

Hope to see you there,

James.


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Sounds like a good day... Its my birthday the same day wonder if they'll do my wheels as a gift lol


----------



## Craig_B (Oct 18, 2010)

littlejack said:


> Sounds like a good day... Its my birthday the same day wonder if they'll do my wheels as a gift lol


i might be afternoons on this day, so will be able to pop down

would be cool to come down and had a chat

What stuff will you be selling James?


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

That sounds great James. I've heard very good things about the wheel specialist so it would be good to have a look around.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Craig_B said:


> i might be afternoons on this day, so will be able to pop down
> would be cool to come down and had a chat
> What stuff will you be selling James?


Some Swissvax, Dodo, colli, megs, Autosmart, etc etc! Also Carbon Wrap by the metre or part metre.



mattjonescardiff said:


> That sounds great James. I've heard very good things about the wheel specialist so it would be good to have a look around.


They do all my customer refurbs matt - except the ones where I need the faces polished/ machined!


----------



## Ross1308 (Sep 3, 2010)

I'll be their mate


----------



## Craig_B (Oct 18, 2010)

Ti22 said:


> Some Swissvax, Dodo, colli, megs, *Autosmart*, etc etc! Also Carbon Wrap by the metre or part metre!


G101? i want!!!!!!

i should be working afternoons so should be able to pop down for a bit, if not i'll get Ross to get some stuff off you for me!

Cheers


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

I'll have some 101.. and Tardis!


----------



## Craig_B (Oct 18, 2010)

Ti22 said:


> I'll have some 101.. and Tardis!


Sold!!!!


----------



## Silver Scooby Sport (Feb 21, 2006)

Is this the place James ?

http://www.thewheelspecialist.co.uk/File/CardiffDetails.php


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Yep, that's the one Simon.


----------



## Silver Scooby Sport (Feb 21, 2006)

Cool cheers James.


----------



## pritchard182 (Apr 20, 2009)

ill be there lol bring my spare set of wheels might get them done cheaper lol


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

i would be well up for it but ive been booked up that saturday


----------



## Craig_B (Oct 18, 2010)

Good to have a chat and get some tips from you James!!

Nice one!

:thumb:


----------



## pritchard182 (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanx for the bananarmour m8 also droped of a set of wheels that theyr gona try and match the colour for me. Them guys are so helpfull its unreal


----------



## CLCC (Nov 18, 2010)

yeah it was a good day, thanks for the Blue Velvet, I will hopefully give it a try tomorrow with my first attempt at waxing my car :thumb:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Great to meet some local DW'ers!


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

I recently recommended this company to refurb a set of wheels on my boss's Mercedes Eclass.

Top job, fair play to them. Even took him to the local train station so that he could catch train into Cardiff to work while they did his wheels the same day.


----------

